# Cab forward over Donner Pass



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great video, thanks for posting.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty neat video. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Such a strange looking locomotive with the stack in back and that flat front end. But what a great video documenting it running its last. And so sad that they're all gone, not one preserved. That's what makes the steamers we do still have so valuable.


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Such a strange looking locomotive with the stack in back and that flat front end. But what a great video documenting it running its last. And so sad that they're all gone, not one preserved. That's what makes the steamers we do still have so valuable.


Well, in fact they are NOT "all gone, not one preserved"! Cab forward #4294, is indeed "preserved" in the California State Railroad Museum, Sacramento, CA. In fact, #4294 is not only the last cab forward, but she is also the VERY last steam locomotive purchased by the Southern Pacific Railroad.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

What was the original purpose for going "Cab Forward" ?
Also was the walk around with the oil can for observation more than actual lubrication ? Wouldn't automatic Oilers be more reliable ? 
Dan


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

This video was very interesting to my wife and myself. Her family mostly worked for the railroad and all in Sacramento. She was born in Sacramento. Although we live in Utah, we have driven the highway from Sacto to Salt Lake many many time going back to the 1940's. All of the route is familiar to us as we know all of the place names. She has taken Amtrak many times between the two citys and, in fact, her first train ride was Sacto to Salt Lake about 1959. If you ever get to Sacramento make sure you visit the Rail Road Museum and see this beast up close. One can even get into the cab. Great memories!


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

Panther said:


> What was the original purpose for going "Cab Forward" ?
> Also was the walk around with the oil can for observation more than actual lubrication ? Wouldn't automatic Oilers be more reliable ?
> Dan


1) The original purpose was to keep the operating crews alive, what with all the tunnels & snow sheds on the steep mountain grades in California and Oregon. Prior to the invention and development of the cab forward design, which kept all the exhaust smoke and extreme heat well behind the operating crew, many employees were being suffocated, in the very early 1900s.

2) Walking around and oil is always a good way to inspect as well as add a bit extra lubrication where needed.

3) Yes, the mechanical lubricators, once developed, did an excellent job on the larger and more modern locomotives, but something just might fail, so walking around at ever opportunity was always encouraged.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hot Water said:


> Well, in fact they are NOT "all gone, not one preserved"! Cab forward #4294, is indeed "preserved" in the California State Railroad Museum, Sacramento, CA. In fact, #4294 is not only the last cab forward, but she is also the VERY last steam locomotive purchased by the Southern Pacific Railroad.


Hey, thanks, Hot Water! That's worth knowing...if I ever get out in that area, I'll try to look up that loco.
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really good video. Thanks!


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

It may be obvious to some, but the cab forward design worked because these engines were oil fired, so it was no big trick to pipe the oil forward from the tender. One side note - the SP needed some new big power for its lines in the southwest - New Mexico, Arizona and that area. Turned out coal was cheaper and more readily available down there so the AC-9 class 2-8-8-4's were built with the cab at the back.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like the video is unavailable.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

""The Last Cab Forwa..." This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Pentrex, Inc."

Sorry! I am glad when I saw it. Maybe again in the future? :dunno::smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

YouTube says that it was removed because of a copy-write claim? What does that mean? Is this the company that made the claim? https://start.cortera.com/company/research/k3n3qyq2r/pentrex-inc/
Questions... :dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like they had the rights to the film.



> PENTREX INC is in the Motion Picture and Video Tape Production industry in Pasadena, CA. This company currently has approximately 10 to 20 employees and annual sales of Under $500,000.


I searched and found another clip and posted it in your first post of this thread.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For a bit more on the Cab Forward... This is their ad for a DVD.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> YouTube says that it was removed because of a copy-write claim? What does that mean? Is this the company that made the claim? https://start.cortera.com/company/research/k3n3qyq2r/pentrex-inc/
> Questions... :dunno:


Hmm, now it's back. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I found the "official" copy and replaced the missing one.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I wonder if that film company saw an opportunity to "claim" this film? After all, business is business.:dunno:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I found the "official" copy and replaced the missing one.


I figured you might have had something to with it, thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

See my later film, apparently they bought the whole collection and are selling a DVD of them.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

hwell: http://www.blwnscale.com/im-cab-forward2.htm After all, it is only money. Would love to have this but my layout is only 80"x36" and I am running 4 locos now. I would really love to model this road!:laugh:


----------

